# Milwaukee Bucks @ Boston Celtics Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (29-48, 22-16 home) 
vs.
Boston Celtics (42-35, 16-22 home)*</h2>*---April 13th, 2005---*









*Bradley Center
Milwaukee, Wisconsin*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Milwaukee* 97, *Boston* *103*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:</h2>













































*PG: Maurice Williams 
SG: Michael Redd 
SF: Desmond Mason 
PF: Zaza Pachulia 
C: Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
SF: Toni Kukoc 
PF: Marcus Fizer 
PG: Anthony Goldwire *​
*Versus:​*












































*PG: Gary Payton 
SG: Paul Pierce 
SG: Tony Allen 
PF: Antoine Walker 
C: Raef Lafrentz*

*Key Reserves:*






















*SG: Ricky Davis
PG: Marcus Banks 
PF: Al Jefferson*​*_________________________________________________*


*Key Matchup:​**Michael Redd vs. Paul Pierce*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="PIERCE, PAUL" TITLE="PIERCE, PAUL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/celtics/PIERCE, PAUL.jpg">
*Like it was on the April 6th meeting, this is the matchup of the game. With Joe Smith questionable, and Desmond Mason banged up, Redd will have to once again carry the load for the Bucks. Paul Pierce is always tough, and he will have relative ease if we wants to penetrate. I expect Redd to outscore Pierce, but Pierce's better supporting cast will put the Celtics over the top.
*​
*Prediction:
Bucks-91
Celtics-105

The Bucks have nothing to play for, and without frontcourt help in Joe Smith, this one could turn ugly. Although we are playing at home, where we are above .500, the playoff ready Celtics are gearing up for the road battles. I expect the Bucks to keep it close through 3, but ultimatly lose by more than 10 points.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Preview*

*Preview:​ *
*When: 6 p.m.
Where: FleetCenter
Broadcasts: TV - WCGV (Channel 24). Radio - WTMJ-AM (620).

About the Celtics: Boston played Tuesday night but that's not necessarily a good thing for the Bucks. After beating Washington on Tuesday, Boston is 5-13 in the first game when it plays on consecutive nights but is 10-7 on the second night. Go figure. "We've been a pretty good bounce-back team," coach Doc Rivers said. "We have a great record in back-to-back

Player to Watch:
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DAVIS, RICKY" TITLE="DAVIS, RICKY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/DAVIS, RICKY.jpg">, CELTICS
He is averaging 16.1 points per game, most among the likely candidates for the league's sixth-man award. Davis has had 16 games in which he has scored at least 20 points in a reserve role, the most for a Celtic since Kevin McHale had 23 such games in 1990-'91. Davis scored 36 points April 1 at Atlanta, the highest-scoring game by a reserve in the league this season.

The Series:
The teams split their first two games this season, with each winning on its home court. They will meet for the final time this season next Wednesday at the Bradley Center. The Bucks won three of four games against Boston last season.

Numbers Game:
7-7: Milwaukee's record against Atlantic Division teams.

4: Milwaukee's season-low offensive rebound total Sunday in the victory over New York.

10-3: The Bucks' record when they shoot better than 50%.*


----------



## Al Jefferson

The Celtics will wanna come out and win this one.
They got torched in Milwaukee.. 
Mike James killed us. 

Tell me what you guys think of Al Jefferson after the game.

Good luck tonight guys.
Go Green !

PdP


----------



## Kunlun

Man, I really wanted the Bucks to win this one. Looks like Ricky Davis really killed you guys in the final minutes. Good game though.


----------



## Petey

Borrow... thanks.

-Petey


----------

